
Update to R requires re-installation of packages - gk1
https://www.dominodatalab.com/blog/significant-update-to-r-requires-re-installation-of-packages/
======
PaulHoule
Repeatable work means understanding your inputs and outputs.

If you just slap a brand name on it without that understanding you've just
added another black box.

Maybe I'm hard to convince because I've worked in this space, but the first
thing I think is that this is "Anaconda 2.0"

